# Beak infection



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

I was looking at one of my pigeons, and was just making sure it was healty, i opened its beak and it looked like it had a piece of corn stuck in the bottom of its mouth, i removed the peice, and then it started to bleed, i was wondering what this could possibly be. It appears that that side of the lower beak it a little bigger than the other side, wider. I was wondering what this was, and how to cure it, thanks, ed


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is possibly canker. You will need to treat all your birds that are around this one as well. Please don't try to remove any more as the bird can bleed to death, and ISOLATE this bird.

Canker is a very devistating disease if left untreated.Please get some meds asap.

The pigeon supply companies have plenty of canker products.

I have never seen it in my birds, but people here use Turbosole, Flagyl, Ridzol, etc. It is good to have several different kinds.

Some of our rehabbers who have seen canker will be along, and I will notify one of them.

Here is a link to some info on canker.

http://www.petcaretips.net/pigeon-canker.html


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Ed,

Is the lesion at the back of the throat or in the bowl of the beak? Pox lesions usually occur in the bottom bowl of the beak and can be mistaken for canker, but often the two happen together.

This is a link to my web page on canker, it describes the treatment that I use and has a "before and after" photograph of a pigeon I treated.

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/canker.htm

Fortunately you have caught it early. You should separate the bird from the others just in case it has pox, and as Trees mentioned treat the flock for canker.


Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It sound like the 2 I have. Jack and Darlington had canker in the beak and were given Spartrix. I believe it was Jack we had to liquify the spartrix to get it down. Jack and Darlington are fine now that was along time ago. They are both scissored beaked now but doing well.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*thanks*

thank you very much. I will treat this as soon as i get medication.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*the*

the canker was in the front part of the bottom of the beak , thankyou


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> the canker was in the front part of the bottom of the beak , thankyou


In that case your canker could be a pox blister, they are flatter than canker and fill the crater of a burst blister.

Treating it for canker will do no harm.

The photo below is of a pox lesion:


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*yea*

that is exactly what it looked like, will spartrex get rid of that, and do i have to treat all of the birds, also, i have birds inside my house, parrots, cockatiels and parakeets, will they also be affected?


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*what caused it*

what causes this pox blister to occur? is it wild birds, or something like that?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Pox is a virus. It can be transmitted by mosquitos. So if wild doves or pigeons in your area have it, yes, it could have been transmitted to your pigeons. There is a brush-on vaccine available from the pigeon supply companies, but it won't help if they've already been infected. They do sell some meds to help dry up pox lesions, but I think you have to just wait it out. 

Do treat for canker anyway--it won't hurt and can prevent a secondary infection, as pigeons can be sick with both pox and canker at the same time.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeon pox is a virus, so spartrix won't get rid of it, but so often they get pox and canker at the same time it would be wise to treat for canker.

Canker spreads by close contact, so your indoor birds should not catch it. 

This is a link to information about pox...it also has links to canker and photos of combinations of both conditions. Fortunately I have only had one pigeon with a minor pox infection (and severe canker) , but this means I am not tghe best person to offer advice on prevention and cure!

http://www.chevita.com/tauben/behandlung-englisch/specificinfections_pox.htm

Cynthia


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*pigeon pox*

so with the pigeon pox, which was the yellowish-white thing at the inside tip of the beak, i should just wait it out? while waiting i will treat for canker, just in case and/or to prevent it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pox remedy*

You can purchase THUJA OCCIDENTALIS, a homeopathic from your local health food store. It is used to get rid of tumors of the skin, blemishes, warts, and works on internal pox.

It will get it out of the body in two weeks and will help kick the immune system in gear, too.

Once the bird has had pox they are immune for life.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*thank you*

thanks trees gray and everyone for your help


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The thuja is great for pox. 
If you suspect canker, and from your description it could be, you will have to treat individually the sick bird and the flock.
I use mostrly Metronidazol/Flagyl, but other zoles are also used. 
How is your bird today? Did you notice additional lesions? If it is pox there will appear more than one lesion. Canker appears as one lesion which extends and grows. It is adviced to treat asap since it can be deadly also it destroys the tissues underneath.

Reti


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*the bird*

the bird was fine, i noticed the pox sore in its mouth today and i wrote what i saw if you would like to look at the first entry. Other than that im ordering POX DRY, as well as SPARTRIX from Jedds tomorrow when they open. Thanks again, ed


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*meds*

meds have been ordered, and should be here tomorrow. Ill keep everyone updated


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Ed.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds good. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*bird*

bird is healty, ive been putting some pox medication on his little sore, cooing and beings its happy self. I was told pox was actually rare in my area, so i was a little concerned. But i also treated for canker, gave each of my birds some spartrix, and everyone is just doing great. Oh and im getting ready to put an addition off the back of my loft, making a split area, so it will be easier to breed and race birds. Thanks again, ed


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good to know the bird is doing so well. Thanks for the update!

Terry


----------

